# Snow Goose Hunting trip/Odd Year



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

I am leaving for a snow goose hunting trip Feb-3rd-10th. The original plan was to hunt Arkansas during these dates but with this extemely weird weather we are having I think I need to be extremly mobile. Traditionally Arkansas is a hot spot for these dates but thinking the migration is going to be extremly spread out compared to other years. The highs are in the 50s even in Nebraska over the next 10 days and some days in the 60s in Northern Missouri. There is not much of a snow line anywhere to be quite honest in the Central flyway. I understand and know that the geese move close to the same time and place every year but this is a very odd year IMO. Im coming from ND and just wondering if anyone has some Wisdom to share on this situation. I have hunted snow geese for many years and have hunted them in many different states but I have never hunted them in a year like this one before. Any input is appreciated guys! :beer:

This is todays snow map









This is from Feburary 7th of 2011, over a week later


----------



## GooseSlayer14 (Mar 15, 2010)

i say you watch reports off of this website here looking like Arkansas is pretty empty im guessing southern Nebraska would be your best bet guessing...... also looks like Illinois' birds were migrating north if you checkout there reports seems to me its all screwed up this year best of luck!


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Too early for Nebraska. I'd say southern half of Missouri and points south.

Alex


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

goosegrinder said:


> Too early for Nebraska. I'd say southern half of Missouri and points south.
> 
> Alex


I agree it will be too early for snows in Nebraska even though I am sure there will be some showing up.

It will be interesting how much snow is left after Feb 1st everywhere as even Sioux Falls has highs in the low to mid 40s everyday through feb 2. There will be nothing in Missouri by the 2nd and no snow forcasted either. Of coarse I have definetly seen the weatherman fail enough to count my chickens before they have been hatched! lol


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

250,000 on sqauw as of friday according to the counts i am sure that would be good as well as nebraska as I heard there are over a million in south central kansas right now


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Nebraska may have a few birds by then but the season doesn't open til Feb. 6th which is halfway thru the dates planned so I wouldn't wanna waste my days hoping there are enough birds to hunt instead of going to the masses.

Alex


----------



## GooseSlayer14 (Mar 15, 2010)

yeah i wasnt sure when the season opened down there but im just throwing some guesses out there boys :thumb:


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

GooseSlayer14 said:


> yeah i wasnt sure when the season opened down there but im just throwing some guesses out there boys :thumb:


And a good guess it was for sure, Temps are warm right now in the south and alots going to change in the next couple of days. Kansas conservation season doesnt start until the 13th? I read in the regs that the regular season goes from November to Feb 12th? I am assuming ecallers and unplugged shotguns cannot be used until the 13th if I am reading the regs right. Anyone know more on this?


----------



## sodakhunter717 (Jan 30, 2012)

I cant wait for spring snow goose season here in South Dakota :sniper:


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

sodakhunter717 said:


> I cant wait for spring snow goose season here in South Dakota :sniper:


+1


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

I can't wait for Nebraska spring snows too!! :beer:


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

+ 2 but missouri Snows First so I can tease all of you guys!!!! lol


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

You will be fine in Ark... Trust me.


----------



## 495hp (Aug 20, 2006)

Snows moving through north Missouri today!!!


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

Well its 68 degrees here in southeast Nebraska and a high of 58 tomorrow!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Forget the snow line this year...where is the ice line?


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

the professor said:


> Forget the snow line this year...where is the ice line?


Thats is one thing thats going to make this year so far very different from previous years, they will have to use traditional roosting spots instead of roosting in a field all night in sheet water. There is not enough moisture anywhere to accumulate any sheet water. Now even here in ND really


----------



## hitting50 (Jan 24, 2012)

I talked to my buddy today who has been running hunts in the boot heal for 5 years . He says and i Quote am very worried there are around 700,000 snows here rite now and with the 10 day forcast he thinks they will be gone by friday ? He is not happy he has clients thru feb 13 im just telling you what i heard take it any way you want . Good luck to all ......................


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

Heres your New Snow Map:










4 Days Earlier:










This is going to change dramatically in the next 4 days, people in SD if things dont change you will be seeing geese very soon. Reports of geese in Des Moines Already Today!


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

XFactor said:


> GooseSlayer14 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah i wasnt sure when the season opened down there but im just throwing some guesses out there boys :thumb:
> ...


That is a fact. There is also not a million snows here. :iroll:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Just my 2 cents. There isn't really any snow here in Eastern South Dakota, maybe up in the northern part of the state. I live in Mitchell and I drove north to Huron this weekend and after yesterday and today I would really doubt if there is any snow left.


----------



## sodakhunter717 (Jan 30, 2012)

Now that is just mean to tease us!! oke:


----------



## sodakhunter717 (Jan 30, 2012)

WingedShooter7 said:


> Just my 2 cents. There isn't really any snow here in Eastern South Dakota, maybe up in the northern part of the state. I live in Mitchell and I drove north to Huron this weekend and after yesterday and today I would really doubt if there is any snow left.


there is still quite a bit of snow in watertown but i am glad it is melting!


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

Todays Snow Map! Look what those temps did to the snow crazy year! 









The 31st









IM ON MY WAY TO KILL ****** TOMORROW!!! :beer:


----------



## sodakhunter717 (Jan 30, 2012)

This is off the "topic" a little but i was wondering if anyone has tried the bill saunders Red Zone? :beer:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> Todays Snow Map! Look what those temps did to the snow crazy year! ........
> ......IM ON MY WAY TO KILL ****** TOMORROW!!!


 Better go quick cause those maps ya posted are gonna change by Saturday if Nebraska gets what is predicted. However,it does look like the SE corner will miss the mass of snow.

Alex


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

Ya from the sounds of it we're going to get quite a bit of rain and snow here in Nebraska! I've heard 4 to 7 and up to 15 farther west but it's Nebraska weather; who knows!


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

when they call for 10"+ of snow, they usually aren't too wrong about the snowfall. Might be a few miles either way of where they expect it to hit but places in Colorado,Nebraska,and Western Kansas are gonna get dumped on. Luckily the ground is fairly warm and there is basically no frost so it should soak in or run off fairly fast.

Alex


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

sodakhunter717 said:


> This is off the "topic" a little but i was wondering if anyone has tried the bill saunders Red Zone? :beer:


Never heard of it....next next call will be a Redbone though.


----------

